# Amazon November Deals (including Black Friday)



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

From SlickDeals (credit: *Frank_Nitty*):



> *November 16*
> Fire 7 Kids Edition tablet: $70
> Fire HD 8 Kids Edition: $90
> Fire HD 10 Kids Edition: $150
> ...


*Original source:* https://www.androidcentral.com/amazon-black-friday-week-echo-fire-tv-more-deals

Confusingly, the Android Central page links to the newest Paperwhite (2018 PW4), but both Google and Wikipedia verify that the 7th-gen PW is the 2015 model, which makes a lot more sense.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_Kindle#Seventh_generation


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been wanting an Echo Spot, and knew there was a sale on now--and the $90 you listed interested me, CS. I went to the Echo Spot page to see what the current price ($99) was and there was a 25% off with trade in of an old Echo device, and a gift card for the value of the trade-in. I had an Echo dot I rarely use, so I took them up on it. It's not visible to me now, since I took advantage of it, but it's talked about online. Hopefully if you click through, you'll see the offer.

When I clicked on the offer, I got five dollars for my original Dot, and a notice that the 25% off would be applied at checkout, which it was. So I got $25 off the $99 price, and the $5 trade in on the original Dot covered the tax.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CS said:


> From SlickDeals (credit: *Frank_Nitty*):
> 
> *Original source:* https://www.androidcentral.com/amazon-black-friday-week-echo-fire-tv-more-deals
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can't see them putting the NEW PW on sale only 2 weeks after release -- they'd have all the pre-order people up in arms about having paid $130 if they mark it down to $80.


----------

